# A Quintet Of Anorexic Russians



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

My watch collection is almost entirely Russian and mainly Soviet era, favourite for work wear are these 23 jewel ultra-slim.










They all keep very good time, are very light, and thin enough to fit under the (rather tight) cuffs of my work shirts.

Julian L


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Not so keen on the `Roman` but the rest are well cool


----------



## jwg663 (Feb 26, 2004)

Julian L...

.

Like the straps on 2nd & 3rd left...

.

Could you PM me with details please?

.

All the best...

.

Jim...


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Don't recall ever seeing one with a blue dial before Julian, looks great.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Very nice... these and other Sekondas are still not valued by many people as they should be.


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

A beautiful,uderstated collection,one of my favourite Russian movements.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

jwg663 said:


> Julian L...
> 
> .
> 
> ...


Jim,

Wish I could provide more detail. I bought a job lot from e-bay and have never seen the vendor post again.

Julian L


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

i like the black one & the blue one.got a black poljot myself that i like Julian.










bowie


----------



## jwg663 (Feb 26, 2004)

Julian Latham said:


> jwg663 said:
> 
> 
> > Julian L...
> ...


.

Thanks Julian...

.

All the best...

.

Jim...


----------



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

jwg663 said:


> Like the straps on 2nd & 3rd left...


I've seen them for sale only a few weeks ago in a certain high street shoe repair and key cutting chain...

They are also on a lot of "Wolverine" watches from the States... which is how I know they are the same. My Wolverine military watch has the same strap on it and I thought it was unusual until I went to have a motorcycle key cut recently and got browsing...


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Great collection ....I like them all.

I have a few of the Russian variety but none

of the Sekonda breed as yet....will browse more

widely!!!


----------



## jwg663 (Feb 26, 2004)

RuskyWatchLover said:


> jwg663 said:
> 
> 
> > Like the straps on 2nd & 3rd left...
> ...


.

Thanks Russky...

.

I'll have a look when I'm out & about...

.

All the best...

.

Jim...


----------



## Junior (Mar 17, 2006)

Nice - the ultraslim has always been one of my favourite watches. Sometimes difficult to find in such good condition - these look great!


----------

